# Leather Surgeons- Cost and Expectations



## skimilk

I saw another tPFer asked a similar question in Chanel refurb/repair thread, but since the thread is technically about Chanel the company doing refurb/repair and the question hasn't been answered, and I didn't find any specific thread in regards to this- at least not recently- so I decided I would make a new thread.

I have a vintage flap from 90s that is in need of refurbishment. I meant to bring it to Chanel but kept pushing it off- and now I can't! No issues w/ hw, just very worn and in serious need of refreshment. So I'm thinking about sending it off to Leather Surgeons for refurb.

I would love to hear from tPFers who has used them for the same service- complete refurbishment- especially about: How much did it cost? Did the result meet your expectations? Did you find the cost (and the time spent w/o your bag) to be worth it?

Please feel free to add any two cents re: LS in general as well! I am especially interested in recent experiences and ones involving vintage Chanel.

Thank you 

And happy new year to everyone at Chanel subforum!


----------



## noegirl

I have a vintage jumbo xl from the 80s and sent it in. Super professional and quick turnaround. I ended up paying about $385 for a full cleaning some restructuring and leather repair as well as having the leather replaced in the chains. 

Getty is amazing and I actually spoke directly to him before he started working on my bag


----------



## skimilk

noegirl said:


> I have a vintage jumbo xl from the 80s and sent it in. Super professional and quick turnaround. I ended up paying about $385 for a full cleaning some restructuring and leather repair as well as having the leather replaced in the chains.
> 
> Getty is amazing and I actually spoke directly to him before he started working on my bag



Wow! That is actually really reasonable! Thank you SO much for responding. Really appreciate it


----------



## bgirl525

Many people do not now this, but Leather surgeons is who Chanel sends to do their refurbished spa service. Cwhen I lived on the east coast I took a classic flap to the Chanel store in Tysons corner. After almost a 3 month wait it came back and they forgot a ticket in the inside pocket that said leather surgeons and their address...at the time I did not think too much about it. Fast ward I am now on the west coast and 7 months ago I dropped off another handbag to the Chanel store at south coast mall and, again, after waiting 3 or so months my handbag came back and I've noticed that the same type of tag was inside from leather surgeons!  In addition, if you take your bag to the Chanel store for the spa service they charge you over $500-I guess they need to make some profit off your bag!  Whereas leather surgeons will charge you around $350. Big difference!  

Hope this helps!


----------



## ceedoan

op, thanks for posting this! i've been hearing about leather surgeons as well and now that i've gotten into vintage bags, would also like to hear about others experiences!


----------



## legaldiva

I'm so happy to have found this thread.  I have a vintage Maxi XL, and I need one of the o-rings for the shoulder straps reattached.  I only want to send it somewhere I can trust will treat it like the treasure it is to me.  Thank you!


----------



## skimilk

bgirl525 said:


> Many people do not now this, but Leather surgeons is who Chanel sends to do their refurbished spa service. Cwhen I lived on the east coast I took a classic flap to the Chanel store in Tysons corner. After almost a 3 month wait it came back and they forgot a ticket in the inside pocket that said leather surgeons and their address...at the time I did not think too much about it. Fast ward I am now on the west coast and 7 months ago I dropped off another handbag to the Chanel store at south coast mall and, again, after waiting 3 or so months my handbag came back and I've noticed that the same type of tag was inside from leather surgeons!  In addition, if you take your bag to the Chanel store for the spa service they charge you over $500-I guess they need to make some profit off your bag!  Whereas leather surgeons will charge you around $350. Big difference!
> 
> Hope this helps!



I think Roku has talked about this a few times on this board... but you are right, I imagine the majority of Chanel-buying public would not know!

$350 really is not bad for refurb. I think I need to get on it sooner than later!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## skimilk

ceedoan said:


> op, thanks for posting this! i've been hearing about leather surgeons as well and now that i've gotten into vintage bags, would also like to hear about others experiences!





legaldiva said:


> I'm so happy to have found this thread.  I have a vintage Maxi XL, and I need one of the o-rings for the shoulder straps reattached.  I only want to send it somewhere I can trust will treat it like the treasure it is to me.  Thank you!



Pleasure is all mine! So happy this thread is useful for others as well!


----------



## Roku

Gerry = Chanel and Chanel = Gerry

there is no better source or service out there. Period. He does all of Chanel's repairs too.


----------



## CCLVshopaholic

skimilk said:


> I saw another tPFer asked a similar question in Chanel refurb/repair thread, but since the thread is technically about Chanel the company doing refurb/repair and the question hasn't been answered, and I didn't find any specific thread in regards to this- at least not recently- so I decided I would make a new thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a vintage flap from 90s that is in need of refurbishment. I meant to bring it to Chanel but kept pushing it off- and now I can't! No issues w/ hw, just very worn and in serious need of refreshment. So I'm thinking about sending it off to Leather Surgeons for refurb.
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to hear from tPFers who has used them for the same service- complete refurbishment- especially about: How much did it cost? Did the result meet your expectations? Did you find the cost (and the time spent w/o your bag) to be worth it?
> 
> 
> 
> Please feel free to add any two cents re: LS in general as well! I am especially interested in recent experiences and ones involving vintage Chanel.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> And happy new year to everyone at Chanel subforum!




I've been contacting Leather Surgeons actually for the same thing. I have a beige double flap from the 90's, very worn and in need of cleaning. They were fast in communicating back with me and even asked to review pictures and gave me an estimate. I would email them and see what they say. They come very recommended.


----------



## noegirl

Roku said:


> Gerry = Chanel and Chanel = Gerry
> 
> there is no better source or service out there. Period. He does all of Chanel's repairs too.


Agreed!


----------



## 01b0o

wow so glad i found this thread! i hv a white caviar woc and its filled with many yrs of love and needs some work done. hopefully they can fix it up!


----------



## Curlylox2601

Any way to get this service from the UK??? I'm not sure I trust anyone else with my Chanel


----------



## CCLVshopaholic

My bag is back today! Just got the notice it's ready for pick up.

I'm so anxious/nervous to see!


----------



## cloudzz

CCLVshopaholic said:


> My bag is back today! Just got the notice it's ready for pick up.
> 
> I'm so anxious/nervous to see!



Please let us know what you think of their work!


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

Curlylox2601 said:


> Any way to get this service from the UK??? I'm not sure I trust anyone else with my Chanel



Yes! They will do it. Shipping is more and you risk duty on boarder control. But they said it will be marked repair. So its usually nothing or way less 
I emailed them. Just email and see what they say to you and let us know!


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

cloudzz said:


> please let us know what you think of their work!



+1 !!!!! )))


----------



## LVoely1

I've gotten several bags fixed by Gerry and they come back looking AMAZING! Color matched to a tee. I called up to the store before sending. Not only is he a Chanel magician but such a character to talk to. A called I expected to last 5-10 mins was an hour, and I enjoyed every minute! He not only shared his insight on bags, but let me know about his history and how he got started. Such a nice, humble guy!

Can't recommend Gerry and his team enough!!


----------



## CCLVshopaholic

cloudzz said:


> Please let us know what you think of their work!







NickitaLuvsLV said:


> +1 !!!!! )))




Ok. I feel like I'm doing a mini reveal! I was so anxious, I opened it up in the FedEx parking lot!

First off, I have to say, wonderful touch on their part by putting it in their own dust bag.

I would like to preface these before and after pictures... I didn't realize how gross and dingy my bag had become! It's quite embarrassing [emoji17]

I had it completely refinished. So they cleaned it then dyed it, and replaced the chain. It's darker than originally, but honestly, it's a miracle what they did! It's obviously a little worn given the age of the lambskin, but the work covers it nicely. Extremely happy!

-side note. He threw in an authenticity document for free!


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

CCLVshopaholic said:


> Ok. I feel like I'm doing a mini reveal! I was so anxious, I opened it up in the FedEx parking lot!
> 
> First off, I have to say, wonderful touch on their part by putting it in their own dust bag.
> 
> I would like to preface these before and after pictures... I didn't realize how gross and dingy my bag had become! It's quite embarrassing [emoji17]
> 
> I had it completely refinished. So they cleaned it then dyed it, and replaced the chain. It's darker than originally, but honestly, it's a miracle what they did! It's obviously a little worn given the age of the lambskin, but the work covers it nicely. Extremely happy!
> 
> -side note. He threw in an authenticity document for free!
> 
> View attachment 3283103
> 
> 
> View attachment 3283104



Wow!!!!!!!!!! Gorg! How does the leather feel after the dye? I've always been so curious!! Beautiful work!!!! Congrats! So happy for you!!
How much did it come out to?&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## CCLVshopaholic

NickitaLuvsLV said:


> Wow!!!!!!!!!! Gorg! How does the leather feel after the dye? I've always been so curious!! Beautiful work!!!! Congrats! So happy for you!!
> 
> How much did it come out to?[emoji173]&#65039;




It's definitely stiffer. But I'd rather that than what it was before! I'm going to email them though and ask if there's a leather conditioner they recommend.
It was $250. That included the shipping back!

Maybe I never noticed it was so bad before because it was Chanel and seemed so magical and wonderful because of that.... Even my boyfriend noticed apparently since I showed him the before/after pics and he said "oh yeah I thought that purse was grubby looking..." [emoji15] 
meanwhile he normally wouldn't notice if I used a plastic bag for a purse[emoji23]


----------



## skimilk

CCLVshopaholic said:


> Ok. I feel like I'm doing a mini reveal! I was so anxious, I opened it up in the FedEx parking lot!
> 
> First off, I have to say, wonderful touch on their part by putting it in their own dust bag.
> 
> I would like to preface these before and after pictures... I didn't realize how gross and dingy my bag had become! It's quite embarrassing [emoji17]
> 
> I had it completely refinished. So they cleaned it then dyed it, and replaced the chain. It's darker than originally, but honestly, it's a miracle what they did! It's obviously a little worn given the age of the lambskin, but the work covers it nicely. Extremely happy!
> 
> -side note. He threw in an authenticity document for free!
> 
> View attachment 3283103
> 
> 
> View attachment 3283104



Wow! What a difference! He really is a miracle worker, isn't he?! Thank you so much for sharing before/after. I promise I will do the same when I get around to doing mine!


----------



## phillj12

That's amazing!!!


----------



## noegirl

CCLVshopaholic said:


> Ok. I feel like I'm doing a mini reveal! I was so anxious, I opened it up in the FedEx parking lot!
> 
> First off, I have to say, wonderful touch on their part by putting it in their own dust bag.
> 
> I would like to preface these before and after pictures... I didn't realize how gross and dingy my bag had become! It's quite embarrassing [emoji17]
> 
> I had it completely refinished. So they cleaned it then dyed it, and replaced the chain. It's darker than originally, but honestly, it's a miracle what they did! It's obviously a little worn given the age of the lambskin, but the work covers it nicely. Extremely happy!
> 
> -side note. He threw in an authenticity document for free!
> 
> View attachment 3283103
> 
> 
> View attachment 3283104




Beautiful!!! Enjoy her! Gerry can bring any chanel back to life!!


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

CCLVshopaholic said:


> It's definitely stiffer. But I'd rather that than what it was before! I'm going to email them though and ask if there's a leather conditioner they recommend.
> It was $250. That included the shipping back!
> 
> Maybe I never noticed it was so bad before because it was Chanel and seemed so magical and wonderful because of that.... Even my boyfriend noticed apparently since I showed him the before/after pics and he said "oh yeah I thought that purse was grubby looking..." [emoji15]
> meanwhile he normally wouldn't notice if I used a plastic bag for a purse[emoji23]



What a great price!! So happy for you!! And yeah those boys of ours don't really notice the "little things" specially when we have some many of them!!) congrats again&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## CCLVshopaholic

NickitaLuvsLV said:


> Wow!!!!!!!!!! Gorg! How does the leather feel after the dye? I've always been so curious!! Beautiful work!!!! Congrats! So happy for you!!
> 
> How much did it come out to?[emoji173]&#65039;







skimilk said:


> Wow! What a difference! He really is a miracle worker, isn't he?! Thank you so much for sharing before/after. I promise I will do the same when I get around to doing mine!







phillj12 said:


> That's amazing!!!







noegirl said:


> Beautiful!!! Enjoy her! Gerry can bring any chanel back to life!!







NickitaLuvsLV said:


> What a great price!! So happy for you!! And yeah those boys of ours don't really notice the "little things" specially when we have some many of them!!) congrats again[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you all! I feel like I have a brand new bag!

Now I feel tons better about buying my next vintage flap and been hunting away!  

Oh except for that teensy fact that I'm on ban island [emoji23]


----------



## housewivesfan

Just got  my 6 series Medallion  tote  back.  Before


----------



## housewivesfan

Still before


----------



## housewivesfan

After


----------



## housewivesfan

When I opened  the  package , my husband  said, "Wow, that looks almost new!".  3 weeks and $385 and I'm very happy.  My 3 series flap  is going to them next!


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

housewivesfan said:


> After



WOW!!!!! Amazing!  congrats!


----------



## yup

I have a question that's sort of the opposite of this discussion. I have two vintage bags that need very minor repair, not a major refurbish, and I'm wondering if it's worth the trouble to ship to LS.  One needs an o-ring reattached to the bag and the other needs the leather on the shoulder strap resewn (function of the strap is not affected - it is an interwoven chain strap and the leather end loop has come undone).  Should I send to LS or just use a local cobbler or leather repair service?  I'd appreciate any advice!


----------



## ilysukixD

housewivesfan said:


> After




Hello, do you happens to know the whole bag repair cost? I have the medallion in light pink in caviar and the handles are worn out and loss it's  bubble pink color, it's more like a salmon color now.


----------



## trematix

Hey does Chanel require the receipt to do repair with CHanel?

I don't know where to find my receipt and I have some scuffs I want repaired.


----------



## housewivesfan

ilysukixD said:


> Hello, do you happens to know the whole bag repair cost? I have the medallion in light pink in caviar and the handles are worn out and loss it's  bubble pink color, it's more like a salmon color now.


It was $385 for the total overhaul.


----------



## housewivesfan

yup said:


> I have a question that's sort of the opposite of this discussion. I have two vintage bags that need very minor repair, not a major refurbish, and I'm wondering if it's worth the trouble to ship to LS.  One needs an o-ring reattached to the bag and the other needs the leather on the shoulder strap resewn (function of the strap is not affected - it is an interwoven chain strap and the leather end loop has come undone).  Should I send to LS or just use a local cobbler or leather repair service?  I'd appreciate any advice!


It can't  hurt to send LS an email to  find out what they would charge  you . You can contact  them via their  website.  I found the response  time to be less  than 24 hours.


----------



## ilysukixD

housewivesfan said:


> It was $385 for the total overhaul.



That's not bad at all!! Does that includes shipping?


----------



## housewivesfan

ilysukixD said:


> That's not bad at all!! Does that includes shipping?


Yes. They sent me a shipping label for my initial  shipment  to them.  Repairs took  about 3 weeks and they returned  my bag in a new sleeper bag and included a certificate  of authenticity. .


----------



## noegirl

I have a black caviar jumbo w/ shw out to Gerry for authentication and cleaning. I'm waiting on pins and needles


----------



## housewivesfan

noegirl said:


> I have a black caviar jumbo w/ shw out to Gerry for authentication and cleaning. I'm waiting on pins and needles


Please post pix when you get it back ! &#128522;


----------



## KRISDEE

bgirl525 said:


> Many people do not now this, but Leather surgeons is who Chanel sends to do their refurbished spa service. Cwhen I lived on the east coast I took a classic flap to the Chanel store in Tysons corner. After almost a 3 month wait it came back and they forgot a ticket in the inside pocket that said leather surgeons and their address...at the time I did not think too much about it. Fast ward I am now on the west coast and 7 months ago I dropped off another handbag to the Chanel store at south coast mall and, again, after waiting 3 or so months my handbag came back and I've noticed that the same type of tag was inside from leather surgeons!  In addition, if you take your bag to the Chanel store for the spa service they charge you over $500-I guess they need to make some profit off your bag!  Whereas leather surgeons will charge you around $350. Big difference!
> 
> Hope this helps!



The one in Tysons quoted me at $500 something but said they wouldn't know the actual amount until it's finished around 5-6 weeks later.

I'm calling LS* TODAY*.


----------



## stellabukowski

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Aerolite

I just sent my square mini for repair since the chain detached and unraveled. I was quoted about $106 including shipping for a strap replacement.  So far I've been pleased with the contact and was told the turnaround would be 2.5 weeks. Will post when I receive my baby back! I decided to not take her into Chanel for repair since I've read it could take longer, so tried to eliminate the middle man.


----------



## LVoely1

Aerolite said:


> I just sent my square mini for repair since the chain detached and unraveled. I was quoted about $106 including shipping for a strap replacement.  So far I've been pleased with the contact and was told the turnaround would be 2.5 weeks. Will post when I receive my baby back! I decided to not take her into Chanel for repair since I've read it could take longer, so tried to eliminate the middle man.


Absolutely cannot give enough love to Gerry and his team. They are actual magicians. Before I sent my bag I spent about 45 minutes on the phone with him. He told me his story of how he got started, etc, such a nice guy!

I also mentioned a bag I had bought on ebay, ared lamb vintage tote, it looked fine and everything but some of the quilts felt crunchy. I told him about the crunchiness and he straight away knew what it was! Apparently the inside of the quilts have a foam padding in between two pieces of interfacing and the foam can disintegrate over time.  

Like I said, can't recommend him enough!


----------



## ckim1783

housewivesfan said:


> Yes. They sent me a shipping label for my initial  shipment  to them.  Repairs took  about 3 weeks and they returned  my bag in a new sleeper bag and included a certificate  of authenticity. .



How long after you shipped the bag did you hear from them about repairs? I shipped my bag off and am anxiously awaiting an update. Thanks!


----------



## housewivesfan

ckim1783 said:


> How long after you shipped the bag did you hear from them about repairs? I shipped my bag off and am anxiously awaiting an update. Thanks!


I honestly  don't  recall hearing from them until I got an email  telling  me that  the work was  completed  and asking  how I wanted my bag shipped back.  I just assumed  that they didn't  need  to contact  me because  they were able to do everything  that  they had  agreed to do. No news  is  good  news!


----------



## ckim1783

housewivesfan said:


> I honestly  don't  recall hearing from them until I got an email  telling  me that  the work was  completed  and asking  how I wanted my bag shipped back.  I just assumed  that they didn't  need  to contact  me because  they were able to do everything  that  they had  agreed to do. No news  is  good  news!



Thanks for the response!


----------



## Handbagmenageri

Thank you all so much for this thread!!! I am going to contact them asap about a vintage bag I have. The dye has faded and I would love to have it restored to its rich black(looks slightly brown in sunlight). So glad to know exactly who to send it to!


----------



## EmDayRe

So happy i found this thread. will be sending my white GST that i bought preloved. Once all complete, i will post details as well as before and after pics.


----------



## Gblb

Handbagmenageri said:


> Thank you all so much for this thread!!! I am going to contact them asap about a vintage bag I have. The dye has faded and I would love to have it restored to its rich black(looks slightly brown in sunlight). So glad to know exactly who to send it to!


I've sent them two vintage bags now and have been really happy with the outcome and their work. Hope to see pictures when finished!


----------



## honu

I just got my 90s Chanel gold mini and they did a tremendous job in replating the hardware and reconditioning the leather! I highly recommend them. Gerry is so responsive and a pleasure to deal with. I'm a fan for life!


----------



## CaviarChanel

honu said:


> I just got my 90s Chanel gold mini and they did a tremendous job in replating the hardware and reconditioning the leather! I highly recommend them. Gerry is so responsive and a pleasure to deal with. I'm a fan for life!


Do you have any 'before and after' pictures to share?  Curious to see the hardware after replating ..:giggles:


----------



## edsltan

Do Gerry accept canada customers? He doesnt replied to me when I told him Im from Canada.


----------



## honu

CaviarChanel said:


> Do you have any 'before and after' pictures to share?  Curious to see the hardware after replating ..:giggles:



Unfortunately I didn't take before pictures, but all I can say is that he replated the gold hardware on the side of the purse that kind of looks like a hinge and it's all nice and shiny again.


----------



## mia55

Anyone used their authentication service? Do ebay/paypal accepts their authentications? thnx


----------



## Gblb

mia55 said:


> Anyone used their authentication service? Do ebay/paypal accepts their authentications? thnx


LS authentication service is wonderful because they have to physically inspect the bag. Chanel flagship has endorsed their work. They will not refurbish a bag if it's not authentic. I'd contact PP and Ebay to see if LS is on their list, or ask LS themselves if they handle Ebay/PP disputes. Good luck!


----------



## parisianescape

CCLVshopaholic said:


> It's definitely stiffer. But I'd rather that than what it was before! I'm going to email them though and ask if there's a leather conditioner they recommend.
> It was $250. That included the shipping back!
> 
> Maybe I never noticed it was so bad before because it was Chanel and seemed so magical and wonderful because of that.... Even my boyfriend noticed apparently since I showed him the before/after pics and he said "oh yeah I thought that purse was grubby looking..." [emoji15]
> meanwhile he normally wouldn't notice if I used a plastic bag for a purse[emoji23]



I know this is a bit old now, but do you mind sharing a mod shot with this bag? Also, how have you found the redye after a few months? Has the original leather stiffness softened? Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## lilmissusharp

Where is Leather Surgeon located and how do I contact them? Please let me know and thank you so much! I have a Jumbo Single Flap caviar in silver hardware that is in need of refurbishing.


----------



## Gblb

lilmissusharp said:


> Where is Leather Surgeon located and how do I contact them? Please let me know and thank you so much! I have a Jumbo Single Flap caviar in silver hardware that is in need of refurbishing.


Hello, 
Leather Surgeons is located in Pennsylvania. Their website is: www.leathersurgeons.com 
All their contact info is on the site. You can email them pictures and they'll give you a quote. Good luck!!


----------



## tresorchic

Before after pics. $295 to reshape, recondition, replace the strap and polish hardware and overall cleaning. I am happy to found them!


----------



## tresorchic

Forgot to mention that the price includes shipping back and forth, authentication and it took 3 weeks between when I shipped to when they shipped


----------



## ironic568

tresorchic said:


> View attachment 3436160
> 
> 
> Before after pics. $295 to reshape, recondition, replace the strap and polish hardware and overall cleaning. I am happy to found them!



Oh wow, they did a beautiful job reshaping the lambskin , since it must have been pretty soft to go slouchy like that.
The best way to keep the new structure is to not overload your bag (with heavy things)  and fully stuff it while not in use.
Congrats


----------



## iluvbags11

tresorchic said:


> View attachment 3436160
> 
> 
> Before after pics. $295 to reshape, recondition, replace the strap and polish hardware and overall cleaning. I am happy to found them!


Wow! They did an amazing job on your bag! It's gorgeous!


----------



## kking87

I purchased a pre loved jumbo in caviar leather and I noticed a thread in the quilting on the bottom of the bag has frayed. Has anyone had this issue and if so can LS repair it??


----------



## JenBbag

Just FYI... I emailed them and asked them to refurb my bag. The response, "In all honesty, a spa treatment may not be worth the cost. We can make it look a bit better, but not all that much with the amount of wear the bag has. Those areas would feel rough as all we can do is seal and recolor them." 

I purchased this bag used and I believe the previous owner had it sent out.  It does have a few rough spots already. I do love it, but purchased thinking I could have it spruced up a bit.


----------



## CCLVshopaholic

parisianescape said:


> I know this is a bit old now, but do you mind sharing a mod shot with this bag? Also, how have you found the redye after a few months? Has the original leather stiffness softened? Sorry for all the questions!



I'm sorry! I just saw this! I will try to take a mod shot tomorrow.

It hasn't softened, but it still looks really great!


----------



## CCLVshopaholic

JenBbag said:


> Just FYI... I emailed them and asked them to refurb my bag. The response, "In all honesty, a spa treatment may not be worth the cost. We can make it look a bit better, but not all that much with the amount of wear the bag has. Those areas would feel rough as all we can do is seal and recolor them."
> 
> I purchased this bag used and I believe the previous owner had it sent out.  It does have a few rough spots already. I do love it, but purchased thinking I could have it spruced up a bit.
> View attachment 3491431
> View attachment 3491431
> View attachment 3491432
> View attachment 3491433
> View attachment 3491434



I had some very worn corners on my beige flap, and the coloring covered it up well. I'm surprised they said there wasn't much they could do. I know they've reshaped GSTs before as well.


----------



## liz_

Has anyone had their chain replaced? I'm going to send my small classic flap to have the chain replaced to a longer chain so I can wear cross body it's $85 plus shipping I would love to see photos if anyone has had this done to their bag. Thank you


----------



## Gblb

kking87 said:


> I purchased a pre loved jumbo in caviar leather and I noticed a thread in the quilting on the bottom of the bag has frayed. Has anyone had this issue and if so can LS repair it??


I don't think anyone has responded to you, but if you email them pictures they'll respond and give you a quote. Hope that helps.


----------



## eltamd

Do i write check and send it to them with bag? Or how do u do the payment?


----------



## liz_

eltamd said:


> Do i write check and send it to them with bag? Or how do u do the payment?



For me, once my bag was done they sent a bill by Paypal and I paid and they shipped my bag right after payment was received.


----------



## eltamd

liz_ said:


> For me, once my bag was done they sent a bill by Paypal and I paid and they shipped my bag right after payment was received.



Oh icic~~ Thanks for the past reply


----------



## ccbaggirl89

eltamd said:


> Do i write check and send it to them with bag? Or how do u do the payment?


no. they will contact you when work is complete and email your invoice.


----------



## Sparkletastic

JenBbag said:


> Just FYI... I emailed them and asked them to refurb my bag. The response, "In all honesty, a spa treatment may not be worth the cost. We can make it look a bit better, but not all that much with the amount of wear the bag has. Those areas would feel rough as all we can do is seal and recolor them."
> 
> I purchased this bag used and I believe the previous owner had it sent out.  It does have a few rough spots already. I do love it, but purchased thinking I could have it spruced up a bit.
> View attachment 3491431
> View attachment 3491431
> View attachment 3491432
> View attachment 3491433
> View attachment 3491434


Perhaps try Leather Pros? A few of us are using them with good results. Here is the thread where we discuss it. I'm sending 3 items tomorrow. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...th-leather-pros-impressed-and-excited.951958/


----------



## CCSara

JenBbag said:


> Just FYI... I emailed them and asked them to refurb my bag. The response, "In all honesty, a spa treatment may not be worth the cost. We can make it look a bit better, but not all that much with the amount of wear the bag has. Those areas would feel rough as all we can do is seal and recolor them."
> 
> I purchased this bag used and I believe the previous owner had it sent out.  It does have a few rough spots already. I do love it, but purchased thinking I could have it spruced up a bit.
> View attachment 3491431
> View attachment 3491431
> View attachment 3491432
> View attachment 3491433
> View attachment 3491434



That is disappointing, but it is nice of them to not try to convince you to send it if they didnt think you would love the results.


----------



## eltamd

I got my bag from leathersurgeons today ♡
They package my bag really nice, they even wrapped the chain with tissue paper and put it in dustbag even tho i only get her authenticated with no spa
I really recommend leathersurgeons to anyone.


----------



## Chanel LVoer

I recently sent my bag into Leather Surgeons for a small repair. I purchased a preloved reissue from Fashionphile in excellent condition, but there was a small area where the leather was torn off a stitch. Leather Surgeons was able to fix the damage and I'm so pleased with the results! The whole process took about two weeks (sending the bag in, repair and receiving it). I highly recommend Leather Surgeons!

Before:



After:


----------



## UCDChick08

I just got my caviar turquoise mini back from LS today and I'm pleased with their service.

I had gotten some color transfer on the back pocket of my mini and I wasn't able to clean it off. I brought it to a Chanel boutique, hoping to get it cleaned (I was okay paying for it), but they refused to take it in. [emoji53]

I had heard about LS on TPF so I decided to give them a try. I was able to get a quote and a shipping label from them within a day after contacting them. The whole process was smooth and it only took about 4 weeks (shipping + repairing time).

Here are some before and after pictures. The color transfer was actually a lot worse IRL than in the pictures.

Before:








After:




As you can see, about 98% of the color transfer was removed. You can still see very, very little blue dye in a few spots, but it's barely noticeable (probably not at all in the picture). It costed $235 (shipping is included) to get my bag cleaned by them.


----------



## jchen815

UCDChick08 said:


> I just got my caviar turquoise mini back from LS today and I'm pleased with their service.
> 
> I had gotten some color transfer on the back pocket of my mini and I wasn't able to clean it off. I brought it to a Chanel boutique, hoping to get it cleaned (I was okay paying for it), but they refused to take it in. [emoji53]
> 
> I had heard about LS on TPF so I decided to give them a try. I was able to get a quote and a shipping label from them within a day after contacting them. The whole process was smooth and it only took about 4 weeks (shipping + repairing time).
> 
> Here are some before and after pictures. The color transfer was actually a lot worse IRL than in the pictures.
> 
> Before:
> 
> View attachment 3585585
> 
> View attachment 3585586
> 
> View attachment 3585587
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> View attachment 3585589
> 
> 
> As you can see, about 98% of the color transfer was removed. You can still see very, very little blue dye in a few spots, but it's barely noticeable (probably not at all in the picture). It costed $235 (shipping is included) to get my bag cleaned by them.


looks great!! Its such a shame that this bag is less than a year old and CHANEL wouldn't take it back to repair  

Correct me if I'm mistaken, but if the bag is less than 1 year old Chanel should refurbish it?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

jchen815 said:


> looks great!! Its such a shame that this bag is less than a year old and CHANEL wouldn't take it back to repair
> 
> Correct me if I'm mistaken, but if the bag is less than 1 year old Chanel should refurbish it?


color transfer is not a 'repair.' that's considered normal use/abuse by the owner. in most cases removing color transfer is extremely difficult (or impossible) and results in a different feel to the leather. i'm not sure that any brand will take in a bag where color transfer has occurred. some very lucky people have had success getting LV to exchange vernis pieces but that's rare. color transfer is not a manufacturing fault the company is obligated to fix.


----------



## UCDChick08

jchen815 said:


> looks great!! Its such a shame that this bag is less than a year old and CHANEL wouldn't take it back to repair
> 
> Correct me if I'm mistaken, but if the bag is less than 1 year old Chanel should refurbish it?



Thank you! [emoji4] I'm just glad that they were able to fix it. I just sprayed some Cadillac stain repellent on it so hopefully color transfer won't occur again. Lesson learned!


----------



## UCDChick08

ccbaggirl89 said:


> color transfer is not a 'repair.' that's considered normal use/abuse by the owner. in most cases removing color transfer is extremely difficult (or impossible) and results in a different feel to the leather. i'm not sure that any brand will take in a bag where color transfer has occurred. some very lucky people have had success getting LV to exchange vernis pieces but that's rare. color transfer is not a manufacturing fault the company is obligated to fix.



I asked my lovely boutique SA (she works at a different boutique) about this afterwards and she said the same thing. Unfortunately, they do not touch anything that has been color transferred.

Thank goodness for LS!!! [emoji13][emoji177]


----------



## Acctt

UCDChick08 said:


> I just got my caviar turquoise mini back from LS today and I'm pleased with their service.
> 
> I had gotten some color transfer on the back pocket of my mini and I wasn't able to clean it off. I brought it to a Chanel boutique, hoping to get it cleaned (I was okay paying for it), but they refused to take it in. [emoji53]
> 
> I had heard about LS on TPF so I decided to give them a try. I was able to get a quote and a shipping label from them within a day after contacting them. The whole process was smooth and it only took about 4 weeks (shipping + repairing time).
> 
> Here are some before and after pictures. The color transfer was actually a lot worse IRL than in the pictures.
> 
> Before:
> 
> View attachment 3585585
> 
> View attachment 3585586
> 
> View attachment 3585587
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> View attachment 3585589
> 
> 
> As you can see, about 98% of the color transfer was removed. You can still see very, very little blue dye in a few spots, but it's barely noticeable (probably not at all in the picture). It costed $235 (shipping is included) to get my bag cleaned by them.



Oh no! From what did you get this color trasnfer?


----------



## UCDChick08

Acctt said:


> Oh no! From what did you get this color trasnfer?



From jeans and dark sweater. [emoji20][emoji20][emoji20]


----------



## ccbaggirl89

UCDChick08 said:


> From jeans and dark sweater. [emoji20][emoji20][emoji20]


you have so many nice chanel bags i was surprised to see this happen to you! would have figured you'd know better!! glad they fixed it though, the turquoise is beautiful


----------



## UCDChick08

ccbaggirl89 said:


> you have so many nice chanel bags i was surprised to see this happen to you! would have figured you'd know better!! glad they fixed it though, the turquoise is beautiful



Thank you!! I know, I totally overlooked this time. [emoji52] I thought my bags were safe from my jeans because I haven't had any color transfer on my other bags (not even on my light beige WOC). Not sure why it happened to the turquoise mini. [emoji53][emoji848]

My SA told me that it could be because of the "extra shiny coating". It makes it almost like patent leather, which is more prone to color transfer. I don't own any patent leather bags so I wouldn't know.


----------



## jchen815

ccbaggirl89 said:


> color transfer is not a 'repair.' that's considered normal use/abuse by the owner. in most cases removing color transfer is extremely difficult (or impossible) and results in a different feel to the leather. i'm not sure that any brand will take in a bag where color transfer has occurred. some very lucky people have had success getting LV to exchange vernis pieces but that's rare. color transfer is not a manufacturing fault the company is obligated to fix.


oh i see! I learned something new. Thanks for the info


----------



## Latrends77

UCDChick08 said:


> Thank you! [emoji4] I'm just glad that they were able to fix it. I just sprayed some Cadillac stain repellent on it so hopefully color transfer won't occur again. Lesson learned!



does the cadillac stain repellent work for all caviar bags?


----------



## UCDChick08

Latrends77 said:


> does the cadillac stain repellent work for all caviar bags?



It works on my calfskin dark beige mini. I've been using the bag every day for 3+ weeks and no color transfer so far!  I wear it with jeans all the time too.


----------



## Mumotons

I've been following this thread and after reading all the reviews I sent my vintage double flap to them and I am so impressed, they have given it a new lease of life. Will definitely be using them again .


----------



## cajhingle

allow me to share my excitement...special thanks to the Leather Surgeon 

from this





to this


----------



## liz_

cajhingle said:


> allow me to share my excitement...special thanks to the Leather Surgeon
> 
> from this
> View attachment 3594130
> View attachment 3594131
> View attachment 3594132
> 
> 
> to this
> View attachment 3594133
> 
> View attachment 3594134
> 
> View attachment 3594135



Looks awesome [emoji122]


----------



## liz_

I just sent my Birkin to them to do what hermes won't do and takes 6 months for what they will do., the structure so that the bag I'll stand on its own, and re-edging the handles and inside of bag, can't wait to receive it back.


----------



## Dawn

This thread is amazing! Thanks to everyone who posts before and after shots. I emailed them for a quote to help with a half moon WOC. fingers crossed!


----------



## Sparkletastic

liz_ said:


> I just sent my Birkin to them to do what hermes won't do and takes 6 months for what they will do., the structure so that the bag I'll stand on its own, and re-edging the handles and inside of bag, can't wait to receive it back.


 please share before and after photos!!


----------



## liz_

Sparkletastic said:


> please share before and after photos!!



Yes I will!


----------



## sacha1009

Chanel LVoer said:


> I recently sent my bag into Leather Surgeons for a small repair. I purchased a preloved reissue from Fashionphile in excellent condition, but there was a small area where the leather was torn off a stitch. Leather Surgeons was able to fix the damage and I'm so pleased with the results! The whole process took about two weeks (sending the bag in, repair and receiving it). I highly recommend Leather Surgeons!
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 3569002
> 
> 
> After:
> View attachment 3569003


If u don't mind how much cost? Do I have to go where? Sorry for lots of questions...thanks


----------



## liz_

Here's before and after fixing the structure


----------



## liz_

Here's the re-edging before and after


----------



## Sparkletastic

liz_ said:


> Here's before and after fixing the structure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611497
> View attachment 3611498
> View attachment 3611499
> View attachment 3611505


This is wonderful!  Do you know how they were able to fix the structure? Did they add or replace something inside the bag?


----------



## liz_

Sparkletastic said:


> This is wonderful!  Do you know how they were able to fix the structure? Did they add or replace something inside the bag?



I can't remember the name of it but it's the same piece that Hermès uses in the base of the bag thats what they use,


----------



## liz_

Sparkletastic said:


> This is wonderful!  Do you know how they were able to fix the structure? Did they add or replace something inside the bag?



So it's called the "stays" that they use to fix the structure they use the same thing that Hermès uses., 
but what I learned thats so crazy and cool is that Hermès used newspaper as stays in their bags as last as the 50s. He was working on a vintage Kelly bag that had the newspaper stays in it he posted pics of it in Instagram.


----------



## Gblb

liz_ said:


> Here's the re-edging before and after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611510


This looks amazingly beautiful!! Congratulations. I saw their posts of the vintage Kelly with newspaper stays on IG, it's simply amazing.


----------



## squidgee

Hi everyone! I just got my vintage yellow Chanel mini square flap back from Leather Surgeons and they did MAGIC! Seriously, my bag was in horrible condition with pen marks, dark spots, scuffed corners and color transfer.

I did a full review and before/after with photos on my Youtube channel, as well as my experience dealing with LS. Overall I cannot recommend them highly enough!


----------



## batbeauty15

LEATHER SURGEONS ARE THE GODS OF BAG REPAIRS! THERE IS NO DEBATE!


----------



## batbeauty15

Before and after of my classic flap fresh from the spa! These guys are amazing - sending another bag for repair next week! love them!


----------



## starrylabel

batbeauty15 said:


> Before and after of my classic flap fresh from the spa! These guys are amazing - sending another bag for repair next week! love them!



wow! incredible! bag looks almost like new!


----------



## liz_

batbeauty15 said:


> Before and after of my classic flap fresh from the spa! These guys are amazing - sending another bag for repair next week! love them!


 
They are the best! Looks amazing


----------



## batbeauty15

starrylabel said:


> wow! incredible! bag looks almost like new!



Thank so much!  It looks and feels great!!


----------



## batbeauty15

liz_ said:


> They are the best! Looks amazing


Thank you - I just want to hug those guys lmfao!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

i have used them a lot, for refreshing my vintage pieces. but i was somewhat disappointed with my mini they did recently. my mini is a 2011, so not too old. they 'touched up' the corners with some fresh paint, but it left it really dry. none of my other bags have come back with that dry/crisp feeling after a light paint, and i wonder if anyone else has had this experience recently? maybe they changed paint or have some new employees... i dunno, i just felt it wasn't up to usual standards. and they prices have increased so much. last year i paid 240 for a full 'spa' and now i think they said 345.


----------



## cajhingle

I can not contain my excitement when I got my CF maxi back from Leather Surgeon. Once again they have proven their superb service. 

From this




To this...Insane


----------



## Zucnarf

cajhingle said:


> I can not contain my excitement when I got my CF maxi back from Leather Surgeon. Once again they have proven their superb service.
> 
> From this
> 
> View attachment 3675208
> 
> 
> To this...Insane
> 
> View attachment 3675209
> 
> 
> View attachment 3675210



Amazing job!!!!


----------



## sakuraboo

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i have used them a lot, for refreshing my vintage pieces. but i was somewhat disappointed with my mini they did recently. my mini is a 2011, so not too old. they 'touched up' the corners with some fresh paint, but it left it really dry. none of my other bags have come back with that dry/crisp feeling after a light paint, and i wonder if anyone else has had this experience recently? maybe they changed paint or have some new employees... i dunno, i just felt it wasn't up to usual standards. and they prices have increased so much. last year i paid 240 for a full 'spa' and now i think they said 345.



Not sure about the employees or paint jobs...But I had a bag spa for my reissue late last year it was $265 fyi.


----------



## momoja

Hello,
Just wanted to share my experience. 
I bought a 20M series Chanel Classic flap from an eBay seller. Since there were super fakes, I decided to send the bag to Leather Surgeon to have it physically inspected. A gentlemen I assumed named Cory assisted me, he was very nice and accommodating.  My overall all experience was A+, but here is the breakdown of the cost:
1. Shipping to their location in PA = USPS $16.05
2. Authentication $55
3. Shipping back to my location (UPS) $17.00

So I spent a total of $88.05 to have my Chanel flap authenticated. My bag returned with extra dust bag with Leather Surgeon logo on it and of course the certificate signed by Gerry Gallegher. FYI if your bag comes out not authentic, I was told the $55 charge will be waived, just pay for the shipping.
Hope this helps


----------



## Disisd

cajhingle said:


> I can not contain my excitement when I got my CF maxi back from Leather Surgeon. Once again they have proven their superb service.
> 
> From this
> 
> View attachment 3675208
> 
> 
> To this...Insane
> 
> View attachment 3675209
> 
> 
> View attachment 3675210


What did they do to "stiffen leather" or take out crease? And how much if you don't mind. Thanks.


----------



## truluvchanel

UCDChick08 said:


> Thank you! [emoji4] I'm just glad that they were able to fix it. I just sprayed some Cadillac stain repellent on it so hopefully color transfer won't occur again. Lesson learned!


Do you mind posting a picture of the stain repellent?  It looks like they have a couple of different ones.  I am having the same issue with my dark pink caviar mini.  Thanks!


----------



## UCDChick08

truluvchanel said:


> Do you mind posting a picture of the stain repellent?  It looks like they have a couple of different ones.  I am having the same issue with my dark pink caviar mini.  Thanks!



Here you go! [emoji4]


----------



## truluvchanel

UCDChick08 said:


> Here you go! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3757903


Thanks a lot for the quick reply!  Do you only spray the back of your mini or the entire bag?  Also, does it change the texture of the caviar at all?


----------



## UCDChick08

truluvchanel said:


> Thanks a lot for the quick reply!  Do you only spray the back of your mini or the entire bag?  Also, does it change the texture of the caviar at all?



You're welcome! [emoji4] I spray the entire bag and it does change the texture a little bit right after, but it goes back to normal after a few hours.

Unfortunately, it does NOT protect my turquoise mini 100%. I got some minor color transfer on it again [emoji849], but not as bad as the first time without the spray. I think it has something to do with the shiny coating... I use the same product on my dark beige calfskin chevron mini and my light beige caviar vanity case and I didn't get color transfer on those at all. HTH.


----------



## truluvchanel

UCDChick08 said:


> You're welcome! [emoji4] I spray the entire bag and it does change the texture a little bit right after, but it goes back to normal after a few hours.
> 
> Unfortunately, it does NOT protect my turquoise mini 100%. I got some minor color transfer on it again [emoji849], but not as bad as the first time without the spray. I think it has something to do with the shiny coating... I use the same product on my dark beige calfskin chevron mini and my light beige caviar vanity case and I didn't get color transfer on those at all. HTH.


Oh no!  We are in the same boat.  I guess my dark pink mini will be my first and last piece of shiny caviar


----------



## dukethebichon

Does anyone know if they're able to fix up metallic lambskin bags? I'm lusting over a silver lambskin square mini, but I keep talking myself out of it due to how many people say that lambskin, and metallic lambskin in particular, is way too delicate


----------



## sakuraboo

Email them. They are reasonable in advising what can or cannot be done. They fixed my metallic calfskin bag awhile back. It came back looking brand new but a heavy chemical odor. Good luck!


----------



## UCDChick08

truluvchanel said:


> Oh no!  We are in the same boat.  I guess my dark pink mini will be my first and last piece of shiny caviar



Yeah, I'm definitely not getting another shiny caviar bag unless it's black or navy lol [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## CatsNCamellias

I love TLS! Always a great price for the work that they do.


----------



## eugin111

cajhingle said:


> I can not contain my excitement when I got my CF maxi back from Leather Surgeon. Once again they have proven their superb service.
> 
> From this
> 
> View attachment 3675208
> 
> 
> To this...Insane
> 
> View attachment 3675209
> 
> 
> View attachment 3675210



Wow that bag looks so great! Amazing job. Would you mind sharing how much it cost??


----------



## cajhingle

eugin111 said:


> Wow that bag looks so great! Amazing job. Would you mind sharing how much it cost??



I was really impressed with the outcome. I paid 320 , shipping also was included.


----------



## devilangel

Has any other fellow Canadians has tried LS yet?


----------



## chanel4evernever

http://www.leathersurgeons.com/ 

Is this their correct website? Thanks!


----------



## pinkrose398

Has anyone gotten their bag quilts "re-puffed"? Not sure if that's something they can do. I have my eye on a vintage flap but some of the quilts are a bit caved in. Not sure if this is something they can fix. Thanks!


----------



## noegirl

pinkrose398 said:


> Has anyone gotten their bag quilts "re-puffed"? Not sure if that's something they can do. I have my eye on a vintage flap but some of the quilts are a bit caved in. Not sure if this is something they can fix. Thanks!


They can’t make them puffy again unfortunately


----------



## Janicezh

Quick question—can they work on suede bags or clean up the inside of the bag?


----------



## Purselover86

Has anyone shipped from Canada and can let me know about shipping costs?  I am nervous to ship my bag to them from Canada but really want them to repair it. Thank you


----------



## PurseSlave

Disisd said:


> What did they do to "stiffen leather" or take out crease? And how much if you don't mind. Thanks.



Wow, thank you for sharing! I have a vintage flap that needs restructuring I want to send in [emoji4]


----------



## golden's mom

Does anyone know if Leather Surgeons can add chain to a boy bag to make the strap just a bit longer?


----------



## PurseSlave

Was just quoted $365 for restructuring the stays in my medium flap bag and a spa treatment. Bag should be ready in a few weeks. Will show pics of before and after! Can’t wait. [emoji173]️


----------



## PurseSlave

PurseSlave said:


> Was just quoted $365 for restructuring the stays in my medium flap bag and a spa treatment. Bag should be ready in a few weeks. Will show pics of before and after! Can’t wait. [emoji173]️



Got my vintage flap back today - yes, already!!!!! They even threw in an authentication certificate. I seriously cannot believe my eyes.....my bag can stand up again!! Here are the before and after shots.

I am beyond grateful - so worth the money!! [emoji7]


----------



## stylistbydesign

PurseSlave said:


> Got my vintage flap back today - yes, already!!!!! They even threw in an authentication certificate. I seriously cannot believe my eyes.....my bag can stand up again!! Here are the before and after shots.
> 
> I am beyond grateful - so worth the money!! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4100098
> 
> 
> View attachment 4100099
> 
> 
> View attachment 4100100
> 
> 
> View attachment 4100101


Wow, that looks amazing!  Thanks for sharing your before and after.....I always love seeing "proof", so to speak.


----------



## PurseSlave

stylistbydesign said:


> Wow, that looks amazing!  Thanks for sharing your before and after.....I always love seeing "proof", so to speak.



You’re so welcome! I am still in awe. They are miracle workers.


----------



## Purselover86

PurseSlave said:


> Got my vintage flap back today - yes, already!!!!! They even threw in an authentication certificate. I seriously cannot believe my eyes.....my bag can stand up again!! Here are the before and after shots.
> 
> I am beyond grateful - so worth the money!! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4100098
> 
> 
> View attachment 4100099
> 
> 
> View attachment 4100100
> 
> 
> View attachment 4100101



Amazing! Going to send mine in soon just nervous to ship from Canada but yours looks perfect now!!


----------



## juicygirl82

Just out of curiosity, is the authentication done by leather surgeons and the certificate they send pretty reliable? Has anyone ever had any issues?


----------



## Missbing

Does anyone know how long LS usually takes?  They've had my bag for almost a month now.  I figured I would wait another week before I follow up.


----------



## PurpleRabbit

Missbing said:


> Does anyone know how long LS usually takes?  They've had my bag for almost a month now.  I figured I would wait another week before I follow up.



It took a month with the first bag I sent.  I sent a second bag and it has been three weeks now.   I was very pleased with the results of the first bag.   I can't wait for the second bag to return.


----------



## Missbing

PurpleRabbit said:


> It took a month with the first bag I sent.  I sent a second bag and it has been three weeks now.   I was very pleased with the results of the first bag.   I can't wait for the second bag to return.


Thanks. I’m so excited for my bag to come back.  This is my first time have a bag refurbed.


----------



## jljernigan925

I sent in a preloved medium double flap that I got from Fashionphile last week.  So far I have been impressed with their responsiveness.  I can not wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## Missbing

I recently got my reissue back and am mostly happy with the results.  But I noticed a few days ago that some of the leather on the sides are bubbling up.  It wasn't like this before I sent it in.  I'm debating on contacting them about this and if they could even fix it.  Should I be worried about this getting worst?  Should I contact Leather Surgeons?  Is this fixable?


----------



## PurseSlave

Missbing said:


> Does anyone know how long LS usually takes?  They've had my bag for almost a month now.  I figured I would wait another week before I follow up.



I got mine back within 2 weeks. It just might depend on how busy they are and the backlog.


----------



## PurseSlave

Missbing said:


> I recently got my reissue back and am mostly happy with the results.  But I noticed a few days ago that some of the leather on the sides are bubbling up.  It wasn't like this before I sent it in.  I'm debating on contacting them about this and if they could even fix it.  Should I be worried about this getting worst?  Should I contact Leather Surgeons?  Is this fixable?
> 
> View attachment 4165201
> View attachment 4165202



It wouldn’t hurt to contact them - they are very serious about all customers being 100% pleased!


----------



## Missbing

PurseSlave said:


> It wouldn’t hurt to contact them - they are very serious about all customers being 100% pleased!


They asked me to send it in to see what they can do.  Keeping fingers crossed that they can fix it.


----------



## Mumotons

I have just received my PST back this afternoon. It went in for a Spa and I’m so happy with the results. Here are some before and after pictures


----------



## Mumotons

After


----------



## chicbunbun

Hi everyone,

I sent my vintage Chanel double flap in for spa service and just received it back. For some reason, only the turnlock was replated in 24k gold. The chain and grommets remain pale yellow. Now there’s a noticeable difference between the hardware colours. Is this normal?


----------



## TrinityLee

Mumotons said:


> After



I love the pink pst you’ve got! Gorgeous!!! Corners looks amazing after! May I ask how much you’ve paid for the spa?


----------



## Markxmikesmom

Do you think if LS made a strap longer it would take away from the value of the bag?


----------



## hikarupanda

Markxmikesmom said:


> Do you think if LS made a strap longer it would take away from the value of the bag?



It may, because that’s not original. Unless if a buyer happens to be looking for one with an extended strap. But if you are on the taller side and you need the strap to be longer for your own use and comfort, I won’t worry too much about the strap devaluing the bag, unless you don’t think you will keep the bag for long.


----------



## Jemonfu

I have a bronze small Chanel bag.  The leather is kind of stiff, and it would benefit from refurbishment. Any recommendations other than using Leather Enrich? Not as dark as in pics. Last one is better idea of state of leather, but strap is definitely a darker bronze. Not sure what this particular one is called.  Always thought it was a version of “chocolate bar’>


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Jemonfu said:


> I have a bronze small Chanel bag.  The leather is kind of stiff, and it would benefit from refurbishment. Any recommendations other than using Leather Enrich? Not as dark as in pics. Last one is better idea of state of leather, but strap is definitely a darker bronze. Not sure what this particular one is called.  Always thought it was a version of “chocolate bar’>


Can't help with refurbishment, but you're right on the name, it's the chocolate bar cc shoulder bag, likely 8 series, 2003/2004.


----------



## Jemonfu

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Can't help with refurbishment, but you're right on the name, it's the chocolate bar cc shoulder bag, likely 8 series, 2003/2004.


Thanks for info. Truly. Hope all is well in your world.


----------



## cookie817

skimilk said:


> I saw another tPFer asked a similar question in Chanel refurb/repair thread, but since the thread is technically about Chanel the company doing refurb/repair and the question hasn't been answered, and I didn't find any specific thread in regards to this- at least not recently- so I decided I would make a new thread.
> 
> I have a vintage flap from 90s that is in need of refurbishment. I meant to bring it to Chanel but kept pushing it off- and now I can't! No issues w/ hw, just very worn and in serious need of refreshment. So I'm thinking about sending it off to Leather Surgeons for refurb.
> 
> I would love to hear from tPFers who has used them for the same service- complete refurbishment- especially about: How much did it cost? Did the result meet your expectations? Did you find the cost (and the time spent w/o your bag) to be worth it?
> 
> Please feel free to add any two cents re: LS in general as well! I am especially interested in recent experiences and ones involving vintage Chanel.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> And happy new year to everyone at Chanel subforum!


----------



## cookie817

CCLVshopaholic said:


> I've been contacting Leather Surgeons actually for the same thing. I have a beige double flap from the 90's, very worn and in need of cleaning. They were fast in communicating back with me and even asked to review pictures and gave me an estimate. I would email them and see what they say. They come very recommended.


They are the best!  Gerry and his sons can bring any bag back to life.  Do not hesitate to do business with them. You will be pleased.


----------



## Mumoflachie

Hi everyone 
I need help and need some advice on what I should do next. I bought a bag from an online auction but it wasn't until I got it that I realised the bags' leather had something done to it. I suspect it's been redyed but they did a terrible job as it feels so rough to the touch (like sandpaper). It's already been authenticated to be authentic, the hardware and structure appear fine, it's just the condition of the leather that appears to be ruined. 
Will leather surgeons or an expert leather repair craftsman be able to do anything to help me salvage the bag?? I'm absolutely devastated as this is the first time dealing with such an issue. Please help!


----------



## PurpleRabbit

Mumoflachie said:


> Hi everyone
> I need help and need some advice on what I should do next. I bought a bag from an online auction but it wasn't until I got it that I realised the bags' leather had something done to it. I suspect it's been redyed but they did a terrible job as it feels so rough to the touch (like sandpaper). It's already been authenticated to be authentic, the hardware and structure appear fine, it's just the condition of the leather that appears to be ruined.
> Will leather surgeons or an expert leather repair craftsman be able to do anything to help me salvage the bag?? I'm absolutely devastated as this is the first time dealing with such an issue. Please help!



Send a picture of the bag to The Leather Surgeons explaining your situation.  Mr. Gallagher will answer you back and let you know what he can do.


----------



## kloui.cali

Hello,
Does anyone know if leather surgeons take care of slg?
I have a pre-loved iridescent caviar flat card holder which has some frayed and popped stitches. It bothers me a lot


----------



## PurpleRabbit

kloui.cali said:


> Hello,
> Does anyone know if leather surgeons take care of slg?
> I have a pre-loved iridescent caviar flat card holder which has some frayed and popped stitches. It bothers me a lot



Not sure, just email them and ask.


----------



## kloui.cali

PurpleRabbit said:


> Not sure, just email them and ask.


I just emailed them for a quote. I will see what they say. Thank you.


----------



## PurpleRabbit

kloui.cali said:


> I just emailed them for a quote. I will see what they say. Thank you.


 
Let us know the outcome


----------



## Prettyn

What is leather surgeons turnaround on bag spa?


----------



## bella1990

skimilk said:


> I think Roku has talked about this a few times on this board... but you are right, I imagine the majority of Chanel-buying public would not know!
> 
> $350 really is not bad for refurb. I think I need to get on it sooner than later!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


Hey! I have a classic flap wallet pre owned the silver hardware has tarnished a bit black do you know how much a leather surgeon may charge of if Chanel can help? Thank you


----------



## nicole0612

bella1990 said:


> Hey! I have a classic flap wallet pre owned the silver hardware has tarnished a bit black do you know how much a leather surgeon may charge of if Chanel can help? Thank you


Hello, if it is a recent purchase, call your Chanel SA to see if they can help. If not, you can email Leather Surgeons with photos of the wear on your item along with a description of what you would like to be repaired/replaced. They will email you back within the week and let you know what service they recommend, what can and cannot be done and the cost estimate. If you decide to go forward they will send you a shipping label. Shipping both ways within the USA is included in the total cost estimate.


----------



## jgodcheergrl

Adding to this thread as I recently had a birkin restored by leather surgeons. Gerry is AMAZING! I will say he isn't the most communicative person, but don't let that throw you off... his work is impeccable. I wouldn't trust anyone else. If anyone has any questions about the process from shipping to quotes etc. happy to help!


----------



## kloui.cali

PurpleRabbit said:


> Let us know the outcome


Sorry for the late update.
They said they wouldn't recommend doing anything at the moment. But it really bothered me, so I sold it


----------



## lulilu

bella1990 said:


> Hey! I have a classic flap wallet pre owned the silver hardware has tarnished a bit black do you know how much a leather surgeon may charge of if Chanel can help? Thank you


Have you tried a silver cleaning cloth if it's just tarnish?


----------



## FancyPanda86

I saw this thread and thought I'd share this cool video I saw on YouTube with leather Surgeons being featured.


I actually also just sent off a Re-issue I found on Vestaire collective - which Im hoping for piece of mind that they can authenticate since there have been fakes that pass through vestaire. I can keep this thread posted once I get my bag back if anyone is curious. The bag I was advised needed a light spa but for a two year old bag, it felt pretty worn and regret buying pre-loved. But check out the video, watching this sold me on going with them for the light spa in the hopes this may make me want to reach for the bag.


----------



## PurpleRabbit

FancyPanda86 said:


> I saw this thread and thought I'd share this cool video I saw on YouTube with leather Surgeons being featured.
> 
> 
> I actually also just sent off a Re-issue I found on Vestaire collective - which Im hoping for piece of mind that they can authenticate since there have been fakes that pass through vestaire. I can keep this thread posted once I get my bag back if anyone is curious. The bag I was advised needed a light spa but for a two year old bag, it felt pretty worn and regret buying pre-loved. But check out the video, watching this sold me on going with them for the light spa in the hopes this may make me want to reach for the bag.





Thank you for sharing this video.  Amazing!


----------



## CreamyPuff

FancyPanda86 said:


> I saw this thread and thought I'd share this cool video I saw on YouTube with leather Surgeons being featured.
> 
> 
> I actually also just sent off a Re-issue I found on Vestaire collective - which Im hoping for piece of mind that they can authenticate since there have been fakes that pass through vestaire. I can keep this thread posted once I get my bag back if anyone is curious. The bag I was advised needed a light spa but for a two year old bag, it felt pretty worn and regret buying pre-loved. But check out the video, watching this sold me on going with them for the light spa in the hopes this may make me want to reach for the bag.



Did LS authenticate your bag?  Is yes, what was the cost for the spa treatment?


----------



## hikarupanda

CreamyPuff said:


> Did LS authenticate your bag?  Is yes, what was the cost for the spa treatment?


They do authenticate as part of the spa service. The cost varies though depending on what needs to be done. In my experiences, they usually charged me for around $200-$400.


----------



## FancyPanda86

CreamyPuff said:


> Did LS authenticate your bag?  Is yes, what was the cost for the spa treatment?



They sure did - so authentication was included in the SPA treatment. I do believe its standard because Im sure they want to be sure they are working on an authentic piece. Please keep in mind, your spa service may vary as they will ask you to send photos first of the bag and problem area's you want to be worked on and they will give you a quote and recommendation on what you should do.

Please don't say "well So-and so said this price", it probably will vary depending on how much work needs to be done. My quote was also from July of this year too. but I was quoted $265 with shipping included. Insurance IS extra and separate but I personally risked it and did not add shipping insurance.

My bag did come back from them with a leather surgeons certificate saying it was authentic. Overall Leather surgeons did a GREAT job Spa'ing the bag and repairing the popped stitch. They packed it all up so nicely but ultimately I mite try re-selling the bag. I think they are great but this was my first pre-loved bag and something about this bag, I just don't love that I wasn't the one to wear it down and have the bag tell it's own stories. Having to already pay so much for a pre-loved bag and sending it in for a spa really irked me at the end of this experience - in the hope of getting it back "like-new" (which again, they did a fantastic job but I know this is something they can't help with so this is a personal problem but lesson learned that I am not the pre-loved route kind of person - unless someone was selling a never-used bag thats a different story). 

But great service otherwise, if I wear down my own personal NEW Chanel or Hermes, I would def. recommend them for the spa service.


----------



## ElectricBoots

FancyPanda86 said:


> I saw this thread and thought I'd share this cool video I saw on YouTube with leather Surgeons being featured.
> 
> 
> I actually also just sent off a Re-issue I found on Vestaire collective - which Im hoping for piece of mind that they can authenticate since there have been fakes that pass through vestaire. I can keep this thread posted once I get my bag back if anyone is curious. The bag I was advised needed a light spa but for a two year old bag, it felt pretty worn and regret buying pre-loved. But check out the video, watching this sold me on going with them for the light spa in the hopes this may make me want to reach for the bag.



Wow thanks for sharing! This is amazing craftsmanship!


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

jgodcheergrl said:


> Adding to this thread as I recently had a birkin restored by leather surgeons. Gerry is AMAZING! I will say he isn't the most communicative person, but don't let that throw you off... his work is impeccable. I wouldn't trust anyone else. If anyone has any questions about the process from shipping to quotes etc. happy to help!


Hi, I have a Kelly Ado I’d like to send to them but haven’t  gotten a response. It’s been a few business days. I was wondering if you could tell me, do they hand stitch or machine sew Hermes? Thanks! I need the stitch redone on the shoulder straps and some glazing. It’s a well loved bag so I’m thinking it’s more cost effective to use LS over H spa. Anything you can tell me would be appreciated


----------



## nicole0612

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> Hi, I have a Kelly Ado I’d like to send to them but haven’t  gotten a response. It’s been a few business days. I was wondering if you could tell me, do they hand stitch or machine sew Hermes? Thanks! I need the stitch redone on the shoulder straps and some glazing. It’s a well loved bag so I’m thinking it’s more cost effective to use LS over H spa. Anything you can tell me would be appreciated


In my experience, H spa has always been cheaper, but the turnaround time is longer. Of course there are other factors to consider which have been discussed previously.


----------



## katsigner

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> Hi, I have a Kelly Ado I’d like to send to them but haven’t  gotten a response. It’s been a few business days. I was wondering if you could tell me, do they hand stitch or machine sew Hermes? Thanks! I need the stitch redone on the shoulder straps and some glazing. It’s a well loved bag so I’m thinking it’s more cost effective to use LS over H spa. Anything you can tell me would be appreciated



It's always better to send Hermes bags to Hermes after sales department. They will send your bag to Paris back to their workshop to get it fixed and cleaned up. My understanding is that they won't take in any bag for repair/servicing/spa if they found out that some work has been done elsewhere.


----------



## twanky

Do they charge for a consultation? Also  do they have real hardware pieces such as turnlock, screws and etc.


----------

